# Bedingtes Rendering



## orribl (29. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

weiss jemand ob ich das Rendering eines bestimmten Teils einer Seite an Bedingungen knüpfen kann?

Folgendes Scenario:

Ich hab eine Textbox zum Eingeben eines Wertes. Dieser Wert wird dann mit einer List, die in der Datenbank gespeichert ist, abgeglichen. Wird der Wert dort nicht gefunden, soll anstatt der Textbox eine Liste mit allen gültigen Werten (select) erscheinen. 

Mit Struts habe ich das folgendermassen gelöst:


```
<logic:present name="filialen">
    <html:select property="filiale">
        <html:options collection="filialen" property="id" labelProperty="id" />
    </html:select>
</logic:present>
<logic:notPresent name="filialen">
    <html:text property="filiale" styleClass="text" size="4" />
</logic:notPresent>
```

Wenn also eine bestimmte Variable gesetzt ist (hier: filialen, ist eine Liste), soll sie angezeigt werden, ansonsten soll nur eine textbox angezeigt werden.

Weiss jemand ob und wie ich dass mit JSF realisieren kann....?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Rydl (29. Jun 2007)

öhm... mach das doch mit ner standard tag lib: 
	
	
	
	





```
<c:choose>
    <c:when test="${filialen ne null}"></c:when>
    <c:otherwise></c:otherwise>
</c:choose>
```


----------



## SaschaLR (10. Jul 2007)

Hallo!

Es gibt ein Attribut _rendered_. Das kannst du wie folgt nutzen:

```
<h:outputText value="#{bean.variable_a}" rendered="#{bean.variable_b=true}" />
```
Über die Syntax und den Umfang der Möglichkeiten bin ich nicht genaustens informiert, aber ich glaube wenn du mal nach _jsf _und _rendered _suchst findest du was du benötigst.

Damit musst du jedenfalls nicht JSF- und JSP-Tags mischen...

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## orribl (10. Jul 2007)

Hi,

funktioniert wunderbar mit rendered, allerdings hab ich jetzt ein weiteres Problem mit ajax4jsf, vielleicht hat da ja jemand eine Idee, hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden was so funktioniert wie gewuenscht...
Hab dazu im Ajax4Jsf-Forum was gepostet:
www.jboss.com/index.html?module=bb&op=viewtopic&t=112840
Bin dankbar fuer jeden Vorschlag...


----------

